# J.P. Moreland



## doonziticus (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm currently reading a book authored by J.P. Moreland entitled Love Your God With All Your Mind, in my reading, however, I can't figure out what theological standpoint Dr. Moreland comes from, can anyone help me out with this?


----------



## alwaysreforming (Jan 13, 2005)

This won't help too much but...

I've also read that book, and found it to be excellent!


----------



## doonziticus (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh, I'm definitely enjoying this particular book, but I'd like to know his theological postiion before I read any of his apologetical works, which also interest me.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 13, 2005)

Apologetically, I have seen Moreland use Classical arguments in some articles and chapters I've read of his, and I hear that he combines techniques and ideas from several apologetical systems. What turns me off from him is that he greatly misunderstands presuppositionalism:



> One's response to this objection will turn, in part, on one's approach to apologetics. If one is a fideist or a presuppositionalist (roughly, the view that rational argumentation and evidence cannot be offered as epistemic support for Christian theism from some neutral starting point), then one may say that begging the question is not a problem here."
> (J. P. Moreland, Christianity and the Nature of Science, Baker, 1989, p. 205, fn. 42)



Saying that presuppositionalists believe "rational argumentation" to be inapplicable for defending the faith shows the height of ignorance, as does saying that we accept logical fallacies such as begging the question. So I would never go to him for apologetics. (The above quotation was originally given by Paul Manata in this thread.)

I am not aware of Moreland's stances on other issues, such as soteriology and Covenant Theology/Dispensationalism.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Jan 13, 2005)

Aren't he and his buddy William Lane Craig both Molinists and part of the Evangelical Free Church? I may be wrong on this.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 13, 2005)

He at one time taught (teaches?) at Biola/Talbot? Seminary. While the book is great, he does misunderstand Presup thought. Furthermore, in his book _Philosophical Foundations for a Christian Worldview_, which he authored with Bill Craig, a chapter is given promoting "Middle Knowledge," although I suspect that chapter was written by Craig and not Moreland. He does some good critiques against hard and soft scientism. I would suspect (but don';t know for sure and would withdraw if contrary evidence were brought forth) that he is your typical "I am not a Calvinist nor and Arminian, I just believe what the Bible says" stance. 

That shouldn't turn you off though. He does a great job with logic, is a good speaker/communicator, and critiques many atheistic assumptions.


----------

